# Looking for D&D 5e group near Marlow UK or online in UK or EU timezone



## Raven_King (Aug 20, 2021)

Looking for a D&D 5e group who play regularly (anywhere between weekly and monthly) in the evenings UK time, either in person within ~12 miles/20km of Marlow, UK, or online, and have room for a relatively inexperienced player who's not quite a complete beginner. Aiming to play for a campaign or three, have some fun, gain some experience, and then try out as a DM.

I'm a dad in my 40s, played a fair bit of AD&D 1e and 2e (I think) at school - and a few others too, like Warhammer, Call of Cthulhu, Car Wars, Paranoia. I'd like to get back into D&D for myself, and also to DM for my family (two kids and a wife). We played a pretty successful one-shot 5e adventure as a family this summer, their first experience of D&D, and I hope to start LMOP with them in September once we're back into the school year routine. (Thanks to this other thread, I have some good alternatives we can switch to use if my prep for LMOP leads me to think I can't make it age-appropriate for an 8 year old, but I am inclined to think I can).

Anyway, even as a player I feel like a beginner again, and I'm working on that. In order to pick D&D back up, and to try to catch up with what I've missed since 2e, I've been reading the 5e core rulebooks: I read the Basic Rules, I'm currently reading the full PH, and I'm dipping into the DMG as needed - I'll plan to read that cover to cover after I finish the PH. And because one book at a time is for wimps, I'm also picking at bits of The Monsters Know What They're Doing, Xanathar's Guide, Tasha's Cauldron, and Dungeon Dudes, Aquisitions Inc., Critical Roll and Dimension 20 shows on YouTube. Phew. Not obsessed, honest!

Those are all great, but nothing beats actually _playing_.  So, do you know of a group or a DM I could have a chat with about joining?

Cheers!


----------



## mari99 (Jul 31, 2022)

i would like to know if you found a group to have a chat with ?

Mini Militia App Lock


----------

